#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Фильмы >  > > >  >  >  "Замкнутый круг"-1978г. (Италия)

## Альбина

Вчера чреда событий и ассоциаций заставила вспомнить фильм-самое первое мое глубокое потрясение от увиденной неразрешимости ситуации ,которое я пережила в 6 лет  и которое вызвало у меня отчаяние и страх.  Самое интересное,что для того чтобы вспомнить фильм,который сначала возник смутно в уме я  (во время диалога)я  вспомнила обстановку, в которой его смотрела,т.е. залезла  в ту шкуру ребенка и тогда стали всплывать  детали и сюжет  .Что-то типа самогипноза. Все сопровождалось мурашками  и тем-жи эмоциями. :Smilie: 
Я никогда после 6 лет с ним не сталкивалась  и память ,казалось, все стерла.
Считайте - вам рекомендует ребенок 6 лет :Smilie: ,который что-то очень важное там увидел и это его потрясло на всю жизнь. :Smilie: 
Сама я его пересматривать пока боюсь почему-то... но одновременно сильное желание. :Smilie: . Жду нужный момент. :Smilie: 
Вот он..)
https://my-hit.org/film/19071/

Когда дойду до пережитой боли во время рождения- я вам тоже сообщу))))) .А пока Всем привет из 79-ого)))
 И название конечно очень символично.. :Smilie:

----------

Алик (11.11.2015), Эделизи (11.11.2015)

----------

